

Show HN: Choosing colors without a color wheel - danpeddle
https://sidesketch.com

======
danpeddle
Traditional color choice tools tend to show the full RGB / HSL etc color
space. This, to me, doesn't help when trying to find interesting combinations.
Other approaches, such as on Adobe's Kuler where you have the ability to apply
a triad while exploring a color space, also don't really seem to produce
pleasing results for me. Simple linear gradients between two colors also don't
seem to have enough movement in there - but that could be a choice of the kind
of color blending used, I suppose.

Anyway, taking visual inspiration from Goethe's color triangle, I made this
tool to explore some other ways of displaying color choices, and to see what
the results might be.

